# 36-37 weeks and home birth



## emyandpotato

I'm not even pregnant yet but this is something I have been thinking about a lot. LO was born at just 38 weeks and was tiny, and I've heard that second babies are often earlier. I 100% want a home water birth and would be heartbroken at a hospital or birth centre as this is what I had last time and although it was natural it was an awful experience. But is a home water birth legal or advisable with a slightly early baby? Also, is it true that a TENS machine can't be used before 38 weeks?


----------



## Tulip

From what I've read I think the nhs would want you in delivery suite rather than home or mw led unit prior to 37+0 as baby would be pre-term and obviously more likely to have difficulties.

My TENS machine says not to use before 28w but no idea why that particular gestation. I'm hiring it from Boots and they send them out to arrive at 37+0 x


----------



## emyandpotato

Thanks! How about 37-38, is it okay then?


----------



## Tulip

Yes I believe so (briefly looked into it for my first).

It *may* vary between trusts though x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

My midwives are not allowed to deliver a baby at home if the gestation is earlier than 37 weeks. Even if it's 36w6d, they have to deliver at the hospital, sadly.


----------



## smallpeanut

In the uk, the midwives have a duty of care to deliver baby where ever you want. Personally, I would have my baby at home from 36 weeks. So long as baby was measuring fine in scans etc. it's a choice only you can make but there's a Facebook group called home birth chat group who are a lovely bunch of women with lots of fab advice xx


----------



## BunnyN

We had an independent MW who would deliver from 36 weeks. I trust her because she has a lot of experience with home and hospital birth and is not into taking silly risks.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I think it might be against the law for home births before 37 weeks here. Not 100% sure on that. I know they told me why before, I just don't remember


----------



## MindUtopia

I had my daughter (my first) at home at 37+5 (though it was 37+2 by my dates which I know where more accurate). The only pain relief I used was a TENS (it was awesome, highly recommend it). Personally, I'd stay at home from early in 36 weeks if everything felt right and there were no issues. I knew I'd have an earlier baby. I was born at 38 weeks myself and I just always had this sense. I expect the next to be on the earlier side as well and I'd be very happy to be at home. It was a wonderful experience and had a very straightforward, easy birth. Midwives might advise you to come in before 37 weeks, but it's still your choice and they have to attend you at home if you decide to stay there. From 37 weeks, you're term, so it's the same as someone who is 40 weeks.


----------



## Feronia

I personally would also still chose to give birth at home from 36+. I know my midwives would tell me to come in, but if I felt comfortable, I would really want to stay at home.


----------



## lynnikins

from 36 weeks id put my foot down and stay home , though its extremely unlikely since all my babies so far arrived 40+3 - 42+2 so getting an early one would be a shock and surprise but rather unlikely.


----------



## Kess

My Independent MW for my first said she was happy to deliver at home from 36 weeks as the problems a 36-weeker is most likely to face are problems feeding and problems keeping warm, both of which are, in her opinion just as easily, if not more easily, dealt with at home. Any earlier than 36 weeks and she said breathing difficulties might arise, in which case the hospital is best placed to treat.


----------

